

Losethos submits OS to reddit, answers questions - zck
http://www.reddit.com/r/compsci/comments/zcgwp/crazy_mans_operating_system_now_has_new_website/

======
angersock
I believe the appropriate phrase is "Shine on, you crazy diamond."

I'm impressed by the amount of work he's put into his software and depressed
by his condition. I hope that I could be as prolific under similar
circumstances. :)

